# My little pumpkin.



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OH YAY! A lil pumpkin!!! That is so awesome! Congrats!!! Well if this is your first you might not be too pregnant yet, so you may have more options than you think. I didnt show until the 5th month for my first, of course for my second I swear i popped the day i found out Well I really have no suggestions just wanted to say Congratulations and I cant wait to see the first halloween pic of that lil ghoul or ghoulette*


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha thanks spooki. yes this is my first. So who knows how big I'll be. Might not be squeezing into a corset but hey whatever works.lol. I'll actually be about 5 months along on October it looks like. Do they even sell pregnancy costumes?lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats!!! They do have prego costumes and there are some great ones out there. I have also seen alot of people create their own from the cute to the scary spooky kind. Way cool you have my best wishes headed your way!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

You could try getting a Plus size costume, and just alter the sections that are too big, but leave room around your stomach! 
Also, there are some sites that sell maternity costumes!
Ex: http://www.extremehalloween.com/maternitycostumes.htm


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

What lovely news- Congratulations! Such an exciting time coming up for you!

I'm tending toward thehorrorfanatic's idea of a Plus Size costume, especially if you're somewhat slender to begin with pre-preggers expansion- you'd have so many to choose from & could take your pick.

Unless, of course, you'd actually like to dress up as Mama Pumpkin


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations, oj


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Congratulations!!! Halloween this year will be a little challenging for us, too, as my sis is due in October, so she'll probably only be handing out candy  And I'll be a litlle less than 5 months along when Halloween rolls along. I'm still gonna be scaring people in the haunt tho  Mwhahahahaha!

Please promise me you're not going to buy that hideous fetus bursting costume! It is just too disturbing!! Those who have seen it know which one I'm talking about! Ugh! Makes me shudder!*


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Such wonderful news! I'm with everyone else...if you're having a hard time finding a maternity costume that you like....go the plus size way and just alter it to fit better.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

Congtatulations to boo! When I found out we were going to have an early November baby this year I went here ... http://www.cafepress.com/+pregnant-halloween+t-shirts . It's not a costume but they have cute shirts. Have fun!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't help you on those, but I can say CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

aaawweeee yaaay congrats!!!! hey btw are ya gonna decorate the baby room in nightmare before xmas ?????????


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey now that's an idea...why didn't I think of that?lol That'd be awesome!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

killerhaunts said:


> *Congratulations!!! Halloween this year will be a little challenging for us, too, as my sis is due in October, so she'll probably only be handing out candy  And I'll be a litlle less than 5 months along when Halloween rolls along. I'm still gonna be scaring people in the haunt tho  Mwhahahahaha!
> 
> Please promise me you're not going to buy that hideous fetus bursting costume! It is just too disturbing!! Those who have seen it know which one I'm talking about! Ugh! Makes me shudder!*


Never heard of that. Sounds very disturbing and not in a good way.lol. I promise I won't get one of those.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations obsessedjack!!!! That is wonderful news! I agree with Spookilicious mama that this being your first you might not be to big for Halloween. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Congratulations! That's awesome!!!!
I went through this with my little guy. A plus-sized costume, adjusted in for fit or a maternity costume is perfect - keep in mind that your *ahem* boobs may be growing quite a bit by then (depending on how the hormones affect you), so you might not have to adjust a plus-sized costume as much as you think! 
Are you looking for a spooky, scary or cute costume? 
If you're looking for a cute idea for a couples costume, have your hubby dress as the devil and you can go as a pregnant angel. Also works with a Dr/Nurse combo (and if you want scary, splatter scrubs with blood).


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hubby doesn't like to dress up unfortunately. I'm not into anything blood. I guess either cute, maybe scary or sexy.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats on the little one. I always get a kick out of the pregnant nun costumes.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That is pretty funny. My mother in law would probably kill me though.lol. I like those shirts. Those are really cute. I especially like the one that says I swallowed a pumpkin seed.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats!!! I have seen so much stuff that is cool if your pregnant for Halloween. If yu don't want to go all out with a costume you can buy a tshirt or sweatshirt that shows your ribs and a baby skeleton inside. You can also dress as an M&M and have a sign that says Now with a Peanut inside. Also also a lot of renassiance stuff has big waist.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha I like that M&M idea. That's really cute. Thanks.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm going to be just barely 5 months for Halloween this year and I'm making myself a clown costume with Simplicity 2849 (view D). I know I won't be showing very much, but at least I'll be comfy. 
I think I'll make "adult" balloon animals and maybe learn some dirty songs to play on my Ukulele. (our party is 21 & up)


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


When I was pregnant, I dressed as Maid Marian, and my husband dressed as Robin Hood. Medieval dresses are pretty much just a chemise with a belt or little vest or bodice over the top. Everyone loved our costumes.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope all is going well for Obsessedjack. Did you figure out a costume yet?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I know I'm late coming into this, and I'm sure you've found a costume by now, but I thought I'd add my two cents anyway. Not to mention my congratulations! 

As many have stated, you may not be showing. I was far enough along to show with mine, and I didn't want to do the typical costumes. As I'm sure you've seen, there are only about 5 available options, so there's not too much creativity. I didn't want to do any of the cutesy costumes, but I did do a bit of a twist one one.

Instead of the typical pumpkin belly, I went as the Headless Horseman. I pinned up the costume to bare my belly, and DH painted the Jack O' Lantern on it, and I pretended to hold it. The paint job wasn't quite what I had hoped(DH and I had very different ideas on the Jack, and we didn't discuss it beforehand since I had planned to paint it myself), but I still liked it. 

Ophelia


----------

